# Considerazione sugli uomini e il matrimonio: Quotidianità e Melassa.



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Si dice "quotidianità".

La melassa infatti è per me il "volemose bene" che certamente è contemplato dalla quotidianità. 

All'inizio il tubetto del dentifricio strizzato male, il capello lasciato nel lavabo, la tavoletta del water dimenticata alzata, la ciabatta leggermente usurata ti sembrano cose bellissime; anche tu cominci a non badare più al tubetto del dentifricio, conservi il capello lasciato nel lavabo in una teca e quasi pensi di farne un altare per la prece serale, ti sembra normale abbassare la tavoletta del cesso ogni volta che vai tu a pisciare perché apprezzi questo suo essere maschio che piscia in piedi, anzi quasi ti eccita l'immagine e soprattutto ami la ciabatta un po' ususrata, ti sembra una pantofola papale in cui lui ha depositato il sacro piede. 

Da questo stato passi poi a quello di sorridente e divertita tolleranza. 

Infine passi al "per piacere, quando vai in bagno...". 

Ecco a partire da questa terza fase comincia quello che io chiamo la melassa. Ovviamente vale il reciproco. 

Se si resta alla fase due l'equilibrio è salvo, 
ma non è questo che fa andare "nel profondo", 
anzi: abitua all'ovvietà e ingessa nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. 
E alla fine, senza rendersene conto, ci si ritrova cornuti.

Fantastica.


----------

